# :: Farmers traveling through hot indian weather ::



## kanhaiya16 (Mar 24, 2011)

Opinions?  C&C appreciated also please =] Took this in India couple of summers ago, really liked the colors.  Please comment on composition, colors, anything you think might improve the picture post-processing wise.  Which pic is better?  












also, if you enjoy my photos, please like my page! i'll like yours back 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/MRK-Photography/136263589776879?ref=ts


----------



## duong625 (Mar 24, 2011)

The background seems a little over exposed!!! Not sure if you were going with that look but IDK lol I'm a newbie


----------



## kanhaiya16 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah after looking at it it does look overexposed.


----------

